# banfield pet hospital reviews???



## auntiemissa (Apr 19, 2010)

Curious as to what you think of the puppy wellness plan? my friend just went to sign up,she just got a 3mo old. she said its like 32.00 a month and they cover EVERYTHING(ya right,shes gonna have a BIG suprise waiting for her). i know they cover shots and spay and reg office visit w/exam (preventative care) but i highly doubt they cover blood work,allergy testing,xrays, and all the other reasons we take our dog to vet. anyways,she went to get puppy shots and sign up and what do ya know?!?! first they needed to test for parvo,giardia,worms etc and she had to pay for all of it! plus u have to sign a contract for a year so even if your dog dies you still have to pay your monthly fee for the rest of your year.
i just thought it was ridiculous to pay like 400.00 a year for what? a shot once a year? just trying to save her $$
your thoughts/experience with banfield hospital plans......


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't think Banfield has the best reputation in the world.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I wouldn't send my worst enemy to any Banfield vet offices.


----------



## auntiemissa (Apr 19, 2010)

whitleo why you say that? what have been your experiences out of curiosity


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

Don't go there.
The clinic is a popular choice for entry level vets and as such, they're VERY inexperienced. The one by my house has actually lost quite a bit of patients who were positive for heartworm. It's really not that difficult to treat heartworm.

Finding a good vet certainly isn't easy. It'll take time for you to find a good vet, and even more time to find that perfect vet.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

auntiemissa said:


> whitleo why you say that? what have been your experiences out of curiosity


I have never used them personally, but plans like this don't work and also the fact that they still declaw cats, tail dock and crop ears is enough reason to not use them


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Run! I am not fond of many vet groups but Banfield is probably one of the worst. It is a money making scheme and true care is not involved. They push as much extra as they can. I won't even get into their vaccine schedule which is definitely over vaccinating and can cause a whole host of other issues. 

Liz


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I am NOT a fan. Especially after working at one for about 2 weeks, it was a pretty awful experience. The vet there was awful and actually neutered someone's boxer bc she misread the board wrong. The dog was just there for the day for its annual check up where they do a bunch of stuff at once, and this vet neutered the damn dog!!! The owner, a male, was crying when he found out. Very upset.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Responses I got from ban field vets... I even got removed...

"It's not something I'm terribly worried about" my f'ing dog was discolor end orange, why? Because of the heartworm they recommended and scared me into using. Never again. I disputed their care and they had me removed from the store, and wellness plan. We went through many of eir vets, and techs, they are all terrible.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I've been to 2 banefield clinics. Both were good experiences. While we were asked about the wellness plan, they didn't really "push" on it. The vets and techs at each clinic were very understanding and gentle with Scotty who is leery of vets since his surgery. On our newest pup, the second clinic's vet told us that he didn't trust vaccines given by the breeder but that since she was 16 weeks old that he didn't see the need for her to get more than one puppy shot, then the booster at a year, etc. He also said that we didn't need to get her spayed before her first heat as long as we were going to take precautions to keep her "safe" and he had no problem with how we fed our pups. So, we haven't had anything serious done but what we did have done was done well.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

And, I must admit that several years ago I had to take Mollie in to the vet whilst we were away on holiday. I didn't know Banfields reputation at that time so saw a name I'd heard of and made an appointment. It was in Crystal Lake IL. And, I must say, the woman vet was an absolute joy. She didn't try to sell anything or push anything on me, she spent ages with us, sat on the floor with Mollie for a good 20 minutes as Mol was as nervous as hell. If I lived there I'd definitely go back, but only to that particular vet. 
Although, from what I hear about Banfields, I doubt a vet of her caliber would work there very long anyway.


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

I don't know about Banfield but I don't think it's very smart to buy inclusive insurance for a healthy dog. She should get insurance for catastrophic injury or illness that would put her into bankruptcy if she was paying for a $3000 surgery or long term cancer treatment, etc. and pay for routine visits out of her pocket. It would be alot less than $32 a month and she would have the security of knowing she wouldn't have to make a hard decision on whether she could afford to treat her dog.


----------



## Dr Dolittle (Aug 2, 2013)

I have had a lot of experience with almost a dozen Banfields and though they are corporate and their protocols are pretty standard, it all comes down to the staff. some are wonderful, some aren't. It comes down to the quality of the people.


----------

